# cage size?



## vintar_boy (Dec 10, 2009)

what is the ideal size of breeding cages for fantails?


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

I believe 30 to 32 inches long by 16 inches high and 16 inches deep seems to be ideal, imo. I am sure you will get more responses, so keep checking back.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

This might help you..........http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f38/plans-for-nestboxes-18575.html?highlight=breeding+cages


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

When I raised fantails I made my breeder holes 30 inches long 20 inches deep. and 18 inches high. Some make theres 36 inches long. It is more or less deturming your idea of needed space. I used 16 breeder holes/ compartments As I only raised from 16 pair


----------

